# Making a first aid kit for the goats



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I decided that today, I am going to make a care kit for the goats. I have a very preggo one, in addition to just wanting to have stuff on hand in case one gets sick. Here is my list so far, so please add suggestions. I will be running out to town later this afternoon to get all of my stuff. How much do you keep on hand, does it last for a good amount of time (is it worth getting it if you don't need it at the current time?) 

vitamin B1
iodine
ivermectin
Pen G
CD&T 
Vit E
selenium
hoof clippers, because I don't have them yet
blue coat


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I would suggest getting liquid charcoal/activated charcoal. As a wether owner this is really the only thing I have ever used in an emergency.... eating something bad is just the thing my goats are most likely to do... and it is good for small animals as well.... In the past I've got a very liquid kind... I'm rethinking that form since I spent a very messy 30-45 minutes trying to get all I had (a lot less than full dose) down my wether... TSC had some gel-like stuff.....

M.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Pro biotic paste is good to keep on hand and/or baking soda. I have a bottle of molasses and a bag of the vitamin B Electrolyte mix. If they get a cough or sick, I give them that mix in warm water and most of them will drink it down when they need it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Some like to keep Calcium Gluconate around for if your doe has trouble after kidding and develops the so called, 'Milk Fever'. Warm water with Molasses during and after kidding is what many of us do to help with sugar, energy, electrolyte levels. It has a lot of what the electrolyte mixture has in it but maybe not as much vitamin Bs.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone~~ I just got back from town, and I got everything except the charcoal. I printed out the winter kidding list and brought that along as well. Keep the ideas coming. 

The only thing I could not get was BoSE or selenium E?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh than you are doing way better than me for updating your first aide kit. I need to refresh the cupboard and get with it. The BoSe is usually available through a Vet clinic. We use the Selenium/E Gel as an alternative. There are many who do not think it is as good and it may not be as it is given orally. Even so.. the Selenium/E gel usually has to be ordered from a ranch supply. Some Ranch supply stores do have it on the shelves.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

for the selenium E you can get a paste syringe from Jeffers Pet-I have one and I keep it for kidding problems.

The other things I keep is:

Blood stop (if you dont have this you can always pack a bleeding wound with flour)

LA 200 (great for respiratory issues)

we use Colorado Serum's pasteurella pneumonia vaccine (we give it at the same time as the CD/T vaccine; as a yearly vaccine--just be sure the 1st time you give it you give a booster 30 days later to make it effective--then yearly afterwards)

syringes (3cc's and 6cc's) and the 20 gauge needles are the best for the thick goatie skin :greengrin:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

YAY!! :leap: I did good. 
I have bleed stop, for my dogs, I am guessing it would work the same. I do have to get the la200? and the selenium E. I will order it when I order my clippers from Jeffers. 
And, I picked up needles and syringes!! I feel so organized, lol!! 
I also have baking soda and molasses on hand. Dave finished my stall doors, the barn is clean, and everyone is treated for mites, because they were all really itchy and my one doe had crusty ears, and some fur loss around her ears. Already they are not itching anymore. Wow!! Now we just need those babies to come!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

good stuff! I would be sure to have a digital thermometer to take temps. 
I like to have Banamine but Asprin would work also. 
Pepto for scours.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

tripple antibiotic ointment/neosporin


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Would there be any reason I can not use the dog thermometer on the goats if I cleaned it well between? I always have tons of neosporin on hand, no issue there. I will add the other things to my list, thanks!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

any thermometer is fine. :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

you dont need to rush right out and get the LA200 or the selenium paste by anymeans. They are there if you ever need to get them or order them (TSC for the LA200 & Jeffers for the paste) I got things little by little this year; or as the need arose. 

Just knowing what you need is half the battle sometimes :greengrin: You sound wonderfully prepared for the kidding. 

If you are preparing for kidding; when I got my kit ready I got the clear ob gloves and you would need betadine to dip the cords. Oh yeah; lube too :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are preparing for kidding... if it is your first- it maybe good to print out the pictures of the birth positions that often can be a problem. I did this and it helped me on my first kidding. There are a lot of kidding threads here that are good to read for problem births. Usually they have those babies just fine but it is good to know what to do if you have to re-position a kid. I will try and find a link for pictures or perhaps someone knows of it.


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I did get the gloves, iodine for dipping, forgot the lube. I would love to print out the pics. Luckily my breeder is only 15 minutes away, and he said he would run over if I needed him. I am hoping all goes smoothly.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap: Sounds like you got it under control!! Can't wait to see pic's of the babies!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I do not know how to properly post a link but the kid birth positions in sketch form pictures that I retrieve were taken from BoerGoats.com 
or you can type in Dystocia BoerGoats.com and up will pop those sketches. They are quite helpful for if/when you have to re-position a kid.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My website has both videos and a step by step pics of a doe kidding


----------



## nubianbuckboy (Dec 28, 2011)

activated charcoal paste great for if they get bloated


----------

